# Another dilemma!



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

As most of you are now aware of, I can be very indecisive... especially on making a large purchase 

Home depot now has the Deluxe 30" in for $1299... Do you think I should pick this up instead of the Deluxe 28" + for $1200 from the dealer? I am on a waiting list that they expect shipment to come in mid December. I don't pay them until it comes in. 

I can spend the extra $100 at HD without a problem because I have $250 in gift cards for it! 

Thoughts... Opinions?

Also...
Dealer $1275 tax included-deluxe 28+
HD-$1312 Tax included -Deluxe 30 (HD 5% off credit card offer)


----------



## SirFuego (Dec 1, 2014)

This of course is just my opinion, but I went through a similar predicament making my first snowblower purchase and talked to a few of my friends. The jist of my conversations tended towards that when you are talking in the 4 digit price range, most new snowblowers are adequately powered for their width, but no one has ever wished for less power than what they had. So it makes more sense to decide on a width (or range of widths) first, then pick the most powerful machine in that width inside of your budget. For me 26-28" was about ideal (due to sidewalk width), and I wanted an Ariens, so I decided on 28".

The major factors in the width decision were (in order of importance -- to me at least):
1) Width of the NARROWEST area you will need to maneuver through or store your snowblower (can you maneuver it between cars in your garage or through a doorway? Do you actually have room in your garage/shed to keep it?)
2) Width of the NARROWEST area you typically clear in a snowstorm (usually a sidewalk). If a 28" fits down your sidewalk, but a 30" doesn't -- are you really saving time with the 30" if you need to shovel your sidewalk?
3) The smallest person who will be using it (are they able to handle the bigger machine?)
4) Width of the WIDEST area you will clear in a snowstorm (usually the driveway). A wider machine may not save you much time with a narrow driveway -- but could with a wider driveway, so is the extra cost and weight worth it?

Once you decide on width, if you stick with a single brand, the decision then typically comes down to budget and how you feel about buying at Home Depot vs having a dealer set it up for you. Things of course get a bit hairier when you start considering other brands, because you can't necessary assume a bigger engine means more power due to different designs.


----------



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

thanks for the reply!

I have a comfortable 9 car driveway (3X3), some side walk and entry way I would clear out. Also would clear out a "Race track" for my dog in the backyard. 

Plenty of room in my garage as well.

It's only my wife and I, and she would never touch it lol.


----------



## Harley (Dec 1, 2014)

I'd go with the dealer,
warranty an all, plus a place to return to if anything should happen with its operation..
provided the dealer is reputable.
just my .02


----------



## SirFuego (Dec 1, 2014)

nickyb said:


> It's only my wife and I, and she would never touch it lol.


Yeah since I'm traveling more for work now, my wife wanted a better option than shoveling our 70' long driveway (I typically use a plow on my tractor to clear the driveway, but she has no idea how to operate it) and didn't want to rely on a plow service since they can be slow to respond -- or completely useless -- when we get our big lake effect snows (Buffalo area). After her watching our neighbors "struggling" with their snowblowers during our recent 5-6' snowstorm, it still was by far the most effective way to clear the driveway (my tractor-mounted plow was virtually useless with that much snow).

That said, I would NOT base your decision on whether or not you can get the snowblower today vs two or three weeks from now. You've likely dealt with winters without a snowblower already, so what's another few weeks if the Deluxe 28+ through a dealer is the best choice for you?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you go with HD then you need to be handy and plan on not getting much support from the dealer. NOT that it's a guarantee but it sure sounds like dealers will put a "non-dealer" purchased unit and owner at the back of the line. I read here that one dealer even tried or did charge someone a "registration" fee before they would do warranty work to a non dealer purchased machine still under warranty.

I'd also recommend going over all the adjustments just to make sure. With a HD purchased unit I think it's mandatory to protect your investment with checking their work and with a dealer it's just wise.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you're traveling a lot for work it might also be a good idea to make sure the wife knows how to and can handle the blower in case you're gone. That way either she can use it to get out or has the knowledge to instruct a helpful neighbor get it started and use it to clear the way for her.

I've been there before with someone not wanting to use or know anything about the new machine only to have them rethink that when there isn't someone around to run it and they're stuck with a foot and a half of heavy snow.


----------



## SirFuego (Dec 1, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If you're traveling a lot for work it might also be a good idea to make sure the wife knows how to and can handle the blower in case you're gone. That way either she can use it to get out or has the knowledge to instruct a helpful neighbor get it started and use it to clear the way for her.


I have a "date" with my wife in the driveway this weekend to show her how to use it. This is the first piece of power equipment she's ever expressed an interest in using. I'm putting together a "spouse's guide" with a colored and annotated picture of the engine, laminating it and putting it up on the garage wall for her to reference since she admits that she'll probably forget how to turn it on (and I don't trust myself to remember to have all the switches setup properly for her to simply plug it in and push the red button).

But yes, it is a good point because I don't think my wife ever envisioned using a snowblower until she realized that knowing how to operate one would be a really good thing to know "just in case" I'm away on travel, injured, sick, or stuck at work during a big storm.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

SirFuego said:


> I have a "date" with my wife in the driveway this weekend to show her how to use it. This is the first piece of power equipment she's ever expressed an interest in using. I'm putting together a "spouse's guide" with a colored and annotated picture of the engine, laminating it and putting it up on the garage wall for her to reference since she admits that she'll probably forget how to turn it on (and I don't trust myself to remember to have all the switches setup properly for her to simply plug it in and push the red button).


Operating the machine is necessary, operating it "safely is mandatory". Please read the manual and instruct her on the safe operation of a machine that can and has caused "SEVERE" injuries.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Added*



Grunt said:


> Operating the machine is necessary, operating it "safely is mandatory". Please read the manual and instruct her on the safe operation of a machine that can and has caused "SEVERE" injuries.


Absolutely and if she gives you one of those "I Know", ask her to explain it to you. I get that "I know" alot at home and every time I make her explain it to me I find she's listened to some friend and they doesn't know applesauce from xxx. 

I've saved her more than once from hurting herself that way. Still doesn't listen but I've been trying.

Worst case, if she still won't listen, hide the key and lean a shovel against the handle bars with her name on it.


----------



## SirFuego (Dec 1, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Operating the machine is necessary, operating it "safely is mandatory". Please read the manual and instruct her on the safe operation of a machine that can and has caused "SEVERE" injuries.


Yep. I was planning for safety to be a big topic of discussion.

OP, sorry for the hijack.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Grunt said:


> Operating the machine is necessary, operating it "safely is mandatory". Please read the manual and instruct her on the safe operation of a machine that can and has caused "SEVERE" injuries.


Exactly what I was going to tell you. She must never, never put her hand down into the impeller.....Forget the part if it's running or not. Just instruct her never to put her hands down, point it out to her...HERE !!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

nickyb said:


> As most of you are now aware of, I can be very indecisive... especially on making a large purchase
> 
> Home depot now has the Deluxe 30" in for $1299... Do you think I should pick this up instead of the Deluxe 28" + for $1200 from the dealer? I am on a waiting list that they expect shipment to come in mid December. I don't pay them until it comes in.
> 
> ...


 if you have a small area to clear, get the smaller bucket, easier to maneuver


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> if you have a small area to clear, get the smaller bucket, easier to maneuver


Or get the bigger bucket to clear the smaller area faster and with fewer passes. The sooner you're done the sooner you're inside, warm and sittin' and watchin' the game.


----------



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

The dealer made my mind up for me. They have mine assembled and ready to deliver to my door on Saturday 
28" deluxe +


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

That's good Nick...now it won't snow


----------



## nickyb (Nov 25, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> That's good Nick...now it won't snow


hahaha exactly! Probably wont snow all year with my luck!


----------

